# Say a Prayer.



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

My cousin, Brittany, had her baby girl 4 weeks early, the day after she was born, she was rushed off to one of the top baby medical hospitals. Her intestents did not develope properly and she cant hold anything down, the only option they have is to operate on her. Please keep Keileigh in your prayers.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry to hear this, she is in our thoughts.


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

My youngest daughter was born nearly 5 weeks premature via emergency C-section. (I had preeclampsia) She weighed just over 4 pounds when she was born and was whisked away to the Special Care Baby Unit. She was unable to feed properly,( kept reguritating her milk) due to being underdeveloped and dropped to 3 and a half pounds before being sent by ambulance to another hospital to be prepared for total parenteral nutrition (TPN), a process by which the baby is feed intravenously, but which carries a risk of life threatening infections. Miraculously, she then started being able to keep her milk down - the doctors said perhaps all she needed was an exciting ambulance ride and a change of scenery 

2 weeks after being born, she was released from hospital and allowed to come home, weighing 4 pounds and so tiny that her first cardigan was borrowed from her older sisters doll.

Now it is over 2 years later and she is a wonderfully healthy, bright trouble maker - just your average 2 year old. She is so big that people ask if she and her 5 year old sister are twins.

Modern medicine works miracles every day. My prayers are with your family - have faith that all will be well.


----------

